# Roost Ruler by Day, Scared Chick by Night



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

As you know, and I've posted about for the past two threads, my chick Wigwam has a night peeping problem, which is most likely due to attachment to me. 
My constant running to her when she starts peeping has made her get into the habit of calling me for no reason when nightfall approaches. Tell me if you think this is correct or not.

Her other obnoxious habits include being the queen of the roost.
I witnessed Atari happily hop onto the roost bar and settle down for a quick rest. I then observed Wigwam doing quirky little jumps near the roost bar. It looked like she was going to jump up there, until I noticed every time she hopped up she would peck at Atari's feet. She did this three times until she made Atari lose her balance and the poor barred rock came crashing down. After that she majestically flapped up there and looked around at any other chick daring to threaten her kingdom. 
Jeez. All the other servants (I mean chicks) have to sleep on the floor. I've also seen Wigwam peck the other chicks. She's definitely in charge.

My point is, why the heck would Wigwam peep so loud at night, scared, when she's the total boss of all her flockmates? The other 3 are so tolerant...is miss spoiled here is completely lacking coping skills. Any suggestions?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My final response to you is not to worry about it and let the darn chickens be chickens.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> My final response to you is not to worry about it and let the darn chickens be chickens.


Oh, ok! Just making sure she isn't chronically ill or something. Thanks!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

She is apparently at the top of the pecking order.If you want her to stop,you may have to isolate her for a few days then re-introduce her to the flock.It should change the flock dynamics.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> She is apparently at the top of the pecking order.If you want her to stop,you may have to isolate her for a few days then re-introduce her to the flock.It should change the flock dynamics.


Ok! I don't mind her attitude. Just the night peeping, haha


----------

